# A Bit Of A Mess About With Photobucket



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I never really looked any further than loading up pics and posting them but having just had a look it now seems to have some decent and more importantly easier to use editing features. I haven't had a proper look around it but a couple of quick tries. I like the last one, what do you think bearing in mid it was originally a quick snap on my mobile outside the paper shop one morning on the way to work.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Impressive and free .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice pics, Commander...I've had a go with some of the effects on PB....I especially like the 'colour splash' effect, and use the 'add text' feature if I have spent a long time composing and setting up a pic to avoid other people nicking the pic and using it (the public have access to your pics on PB and can copy them at will...adding a name in a strategic place can make it difficult for them to edit the text out)

Colour splash...



















Adding text...a bit poncey, but makes it difficult to edit out...especially if you have spent ages setting up and taking the pic.


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Adding text...a bit poncey, but makes it difficult to edit out...especially if you have spent ages setting up and taking the pic.


TBH the text in both of those images would be fairly easy to clone out... Could even crop them out TBH. The only way of really, really stopping the threat is to put a huge watermark across the point of interest in the photo! However, unless you're a pro and working for a client it's not necessary to go those lengths. I just tend to put my name unobtrusively in the corner of the image.

If you fancy something a bit better than the built in editers, download GIMP (GNU image manipulation) fantastic free program that I used for ages until I made the jump to Abobe's software.

Harry.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Measch said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Adding text...a bit poncey, but makes it difficult to edit out...especially if you have spent ages setting up and taking the pic.
> ...


You're absolutely right, Harry...but most people without the know how probably wouldn't bother...they'd find another pic. As for cropping...I now try to get the text as tight in to the subject as possible, so that cropping is not possible without destroying part of the subject. (the examples are earlier attempts) I have no objection to folk using my pics if they want to...I just like to be asked. Several times on the forum I have used other members pics to make a point, and have always asked permission to do so before posting...and given them a pic credit within the post...it's just courtesy. Of course, I'm not talking about 'quoting' here, we all do that, but specifically using someone else's pics, as a comparison for example.


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

Measch said:


> If you fancy something a bit better than the built in editers, download GIMP (GNU image manipulation) fantastic free program that I used for ages until I made the jump to Abobe's software.
> 
> Harry.


GIMP is excellent software for editing photos and best of all its FREE. :yes:


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

ORIGINAL










GIMP'D


__
https://flic.kr/p/3


----------

